# Hoạt động Offline > Miền Bắc >  Việc làm, tuyển dụng thợ tiện CNC tại Hoàng Mai, Hà Nội

## duclong1986

TUYỂN GẤP
Nhân viên vận hành máy tiện CNC
8.000.000 VNĐ - 12.000.000 VNĐ một tháng ( tùy năng lực )
Có cơ hội thăng tiến : Phụ trách bộ phân tiện CNC

02 vị trí Tiện CNC
- Gia công tiện chi tiết theo yêu cầu của bản vẽ
- Sử dụng thành thạo+ Lập trình + Hoàn thiện chi tiết trên máy tiện CNC
- Chi tiết công việc sẽ trao đổi trong buổi phỏng vấn
Yêu cầu chung:
Tốt nghiệp nghề bậc 3/7 trở lên các ngành gia công cơ khí, cơ khí chế tạo. 
Thợ lành nghề các công ty về cơ khí chính xác.
Có nguyện vọng tìm công việc ổn định, gắn bó lâu dài
Loại hình công việc: Toàn thời gian
Lương: 8.000.000₫ đến 12.000.000₫ /tháng

🔈YÊU CẦU HỒ SƠ:Hồ sơ dự tuyển gồm:
• CV ghi rõ năng lực chuyên môn và kinh nghiệm (Lưu ý: ghi rõ tên đề tài tốt nghiệp, tên các dự án đã tham gia và kết quả đạt được trong CV)
• Sơ yếu lý lịch cá nhân có xác nhận địa phương;
• Photo bằng cấp (có công chứng) và các chứng chỉ chuyên môn đạt được;
• Giấy chứng nhận sức khỏe và giấy khai sinh;
• 04 ảnh 4x6 mới chụp không quá 03 tháng.
Hình thức/Địa điểm/Thời gian nhận hồ sơ

Ứng viên có thể nộp hồ sơ bằng một trong hai hình thức sau:
• Nộp hồ sơ trực tuyến: Ứng viên gửi hồ sơ qua mail 📩longbui@ichivietnam.com.vn
• Nộp hồ sơ trực tiếp:
Phòng Tuyển dụng
🏭Lô 5/9b Khu công nghiệp Hoàng Mai – Hoàng Mai – Hà Nội 
📞     0976.388.883
• Thời gian nhận hồ sơ: đến hết ngày 30/12/2017
Lưu ý:
• Hồ sơ ghi rõ: Vị trí tuyển dụng, địa chỉ, số điện thoại liên hệ.
• Chỉ gọi phỏng vấn các ứng viên đạt yêu cầu. Hồ sơ đã nộp không hoàn trả lại
• Ichi Việt Nam tuyệt đối không thu bất cứ khoản tiền nào của ứng viên khi nộp hồ sơ tham gia dự tuyển và khi trúng tuyển vào làm việc tại Ichi Việt Nam

----------

